# Comprehensive Exams



## lkoch829 (Feb 19, 2008)

I need help, can someone point me in the direction some sort of documentation regarding comprehensive SINGLE ORGAN exams?? I am confused on what EXACTLY is required...Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## member7 (Feb 19, 2008)

I believe if you go to the CMS website, you will find information under the evaluation and management services regarding comprehensive single organ exams.  Hope this helps.


----------



## amjordan (Feb 19, 2008)

There really is nothing to tell you what a comprehensive exam is under 95 guidelines. As a rule of thumb, I tend to look to the 97 guideline bullets contained in an organ system to get a general feeling for what a comprehensive exam should include.  For a comprehensive Cardiovascular exam you would go to 97 Cardiovascular Exam and the bullets for the cardiovascular system are below:

• Palpation of heart (eg, location, size and forcefulness of the point of maximal impact; thrills; lifts; palpable S3 or S4)
• Auscultation of heart including sounds, abnormal sounds and murmurs
• Measurement of blood pressure in two or more extremities when indicated  (eg, aortic dissection, coarctation)
Examination of:
• Carotid arteries (eg, waveform, pulse amplitude, bruits, apical-carotid delay)
• Abdominal aorta (eg, size, bruits)
• Femoral arteries (eg, pulse amplitude, bruits)
• Pedal pulses (eg, pulse amplitude)
• Extremities for peripheral edema and/or varicosities 

This is just a place to start.  You can find this information easily on the CMS website http://www.cms.hhs.gov/MLNEdWebGuide/25_EMDOC.asp


----------

